

Key lessons we learned from pivoting our blog twice - alyssaaldersley
http://blog.bufferapp.com/5-key-lessons-we-learned-from-pivoting-our-blog

======
jgrahamc
Without being unkind I think the authors on the blog should work on their
writing. Read the first sentence of this entry on sleep:
[http://blog.bufferapp.com/how-much-sleep-do-we-really-
need-t...](http://blog.bufferapp.com/how-much-sleep-do-we-really-need-to-work-
productively)

Notice the two uses of 'average'?

The rest of the blog post is similarly poorly edited. It needs a good reread,
edit and subedit to reduce wordiness.

Another example that I have a hard time understanding: "Here is what a recent
study found: The sleep deprived person can in fact deliver the exact same
results as someone who isn’t sleep deprived in an exercise, for when they give
it their best shot."

Or: "One of my favorite writers and New York Times bestselling author Michael
Hyatt does the same things for many years and posted his insights in this
great post about napping."

------
DHowett
When you refer to the process of evolving topic and focus as "pivoting", your
entire industry has jumped the shark.

------
bravoyankee
You guys at Buffer get more HN front page action than Techcrunch and
Codinghorror combined. What's up with that?

P.S. Buffer is a great app, but that's beside the point.

------
Evbn
If your blog has "pivots", HN voters should stop humoring you.

